# Reduce heat from Mendota...



## jtech1 (Nov 24, 2014)

I have decided on a Mendota DXV4.  They have two options for removing heat to another location.  Versiheat and Heat Transfer System.  Very confusing on both.  They both use 6" duct from two ports on top of the unit.  They both say they have total 450 cfm blowers.  But one removes 20% of heat and the other 90%.  Can't figure out why, and no dealer has been able to tell me either.

Does anyone know of any reason I can't just have rigid 6" duct run from both ports on top of the unit and down to my basement for future blower installation before I button up the wall?  Versiheat uses a 8-6 reducer and flex duct.  Heat Transfer System uses same, but reduce has a louver so it can be used to send heat outside and not allow cold air to backup into house.

Anyone done their own heat transfer ducting?  I have never been a fan of flex duct anyway...

Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 25, 2014)

There does not appear to be a DXV4 on the Mendota site.
Please check your model number & correct it.
If we can read the specific installation information & we can try to help you...


----------



## jtech1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry... I meant to type DXV45.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't see ANY mention of the amount of heat that can be moved via the Versiheat..
The Heat Transfer system specifies up to 95%.
The HT documentation also says that rigid 6" ducting can be used, but that option isn't specified in the VH specs.
The VH documentation DOES state:

"This kit is tested and safe when installed in accordance with this
installation manual. It is your responsibility to read all instructions
before starting installation and to follow these instructions carefully
during installation.The Versiheat kit is carefully engineered and must be installed
only as specified. If you modify it or any of its components you will void
the warranty, and you may possibly cause a fire hazard. Installation must
be done according to applicable local, state provincial, and/or national
codes."

Your house, your family, your call, but you are purchasing an expensive heating appliance
& there are inherent dangers when the installation instructions are explicitly followed.
Modifications to the tested systems are not advisable.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Nov 25, 2014)

Two different animals. Not sure where you found 450 cfm for both. The Versiheat  has a 120 cfm fan at the end of the run. It is sold to do one side of the fireplace.  You have the option of buying two. 

The heat transfer system has two blowers of 225 cfm each and barometric dampers. 

The Versiheat is used to supply additional heat to a remote room. The heat transfer system is designed to pull heat off the unit.

Daksy is exactly right. The unit is not listed to do your own ducting system.

Brad


----------



## jtech1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the reply guys.  The Heat Transfer instructions do state that rigid duct can be used.  I feel much more comfortable with rigid duct instead of flex duct, especially in an area that will be inaccessible after the wall is done.

The whole Heat Transfer kit seems to be made for outside use... but specs say it can be used indoor also to move heat to other rooms.  I want it installed to move the heat to my basement.  So, based on the specs and Mendota input, the registers supplied for outdoor use are throw aways and I need to get indoor registers separately.

Still trying to figure out how two VersiHeats at 120x2 CFM removes 20% of heat and one Heat Transfer at 225x2 CFM removes 95%.

Anyone know what kind of blowers are supplied with the kit?  Model?  Size, sound level?  And the docs say they can only be run at 100%... I am trying to figure out if that is because they supply cheap blowers that cannot be speed adjusted, or because they need a certain air velocity to open the dampers.


----------

